# Mini Me!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I finally have some pics of my self-portrait figure. First, here's one of the pics I used as reference:












Here's the unpainted figure:












And here's a front view of the painted figure. I'm not sure why, but it looks better in person than it does in the photos:










I think the hair on top of the head probably should have been a little taller.


Side view:










And here's an example of how it will look on the layout:












Eventually I plan to build a model of my Trooper, complete with miniature versions of my aerial photography rockets, and set up the figure to look like he's about to launch one of the rockets.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey ray where did you or how did you get that made awsome!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic! If I hadn't seen the previous pictures to know it was a little figure in that last picture, I'd swear it was a real person standing there! Great work! 

Keith


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks! Pete, check the "Links to Figure Making Classes" at the top of this forum. That's where I learned the techniques used to make my figures.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

That look so good Ray. Are you going to take commissions?








Rod


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent Ray, Looks great and real. Now just stick a remote control in his hand for running the trains.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rod Fearnley on 12/03/2008 1:29 PM
That look so good Ray. Are you going to take commissions?








Rod 




Count me in too!









That looks great!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray that is so good! What about making some RR figures?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Excellent work


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 

That is one great looking figure! Well, maybe not as great as mine...see avatar.  hehe! 

Wonderful work you did though!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Ray! You really captured your character. Where did you get that aloha shirt?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Ray. Great job.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic sculpting and well executed painting. I am truly impressed.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentleman. There's a real artist in our midst. 
Very impressed that's for sure. 


Dave


----------



## kevrut (Jan 3, 2008)

That's cool! 
Good job.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great job, might consider having yourself CLONED a few thousand times, and letting the rest of the modlers have you on our layouts 
Dennis


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm definitely considering making molds and casting duplicates for sale, once I get more variety of figures made.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Super lifelike...If you're looking for some ideas for new figures, how about old movie stars?.... James Dean (as in Rebel Without a Cause), Humphrey Bogart (Casablanca or the African Queen)and Audrey Hepburn (Breakfast at Tiffany's)... I'll bet you could sell one of Bing Crosby (Maybe as the priest in Bells of St Mary's?)too. 

I don't know if you'd incur lscensing fees as long as you don't actually actually IDENTIFY them as such. 

I'd love a Don Knotts as Barney Fife as well, hehehe


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

"it looks better in person than it does in the photos".....

I don't think that's possible, great job Ray....


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic job, Ray! Beautifully done!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Right now I've got a long list of family and friends to model!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice sculpting and modeling!


----------

